# Grape Press/Crusher



## mharrell (Jan 2, 2006)

Has anybody attempted to make their on Grape Crusher/Press? Know where there are any plans? I have been looking for instructions/plans and have been unable to locate any.


Why would I want to make one instead of buy it? The challenge!*Edited by: mharrell *


----------



## Waldo (Jan 2, 2006)

Check this our MHarrell and see if it is what you are looking for


http://winemakermag.com/feature/60.html


----------



## jcnoren (Jan 2, 2006)

At another wine formum I have seen a varriety of home made grape presses. Take a look at


http://www.winepress.us/forums/index.php


Simplest was using a plastic pail with holes drilled in the bottomwith an hand cranked press, to more complex like the one listed above. To even more complex using hydrolics to squeese the juice out. I didn't subscribe to the threads, so I can't give you a more specific link.You can try 2 things 1)look in the sections of Wine Making Equipment or Grape WineMaking or look at 2)at the top and Search





JC*Edited by: jcnoren *


----------



## Maui Joe (Jan 2, 2006)

I have purchased these plans awhile back however I have not built one yet. It has detailed photos and how-to's....you also get info on wine making. Nice download. 
http://members.iinet.net.au/~kookie/*Edited by: Maui Joe *


----------

